
Kirby - tambourine_man
http://getkirby.com/
======
stevenbrianhall
Kirby came to my attention about 6 months ago, and I'm just getting around to
playing with it. I'm highly impressed with how easily it can be extended and
customized.

By the time I'm done, I will have an extremely lightweight static-file based
blog that syncs with Dropbox (and has a web-based control panel, if needed).
The tutorials on the site are great to get you set-up. Highly recommended.

------
philipbjorge
Kirby is very cool. I tried it out by converting my old blog to run with Kirby
(I was using wok a static site generator). Kirby was a really nice blend of
the things I like about static site generators with easy to integrate features
like pagination, tag clouds, etc.

All that being said, I went with wordpress myself because it was braindead
simple, full-featured, and easily extendable.

